# The fun in eating is gone !



## Guenter (Nov 11, 2013)

Dear readers,
Since I am married to a Californian woman the fun in eating is gone. Having two children fighting off the bad things in food to keep them healthy is a nightmare. BPA , plastics in general and all the preservatives are driving me crazy. Yes she is right to point it out but that is hard to get used to. My wife even started a blog and online store to stress the importance of healthy food for children and adults. I feel like I want to move back to Europe. What is left to eat ? We are almost vegetarian and buy most of our food at Wholefood or our local market.
I read about the frozen juice and its BPA containing lining. It is disgusting to read that this is not outlawed by now !!!!








Hopefully things are changing.
I enjoyed reading your posts !
Guenter
www.bonbonmini.com read it please and let me know what you think. Thank you.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome Guenter! I'm sure it has been a challenge for you. Please do take some time to read around some of the forum discussions and see if you can get some advice and support for the particular things that concern you. Good luck! Oh, and if you would like to advertise your wife's blog please send me a Private Message and I'll fill you in on being an Advertiser member.


----------

